
Apple unlocked iPhones 70 times for Feds - TheAndruu
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/02/17/apple-unlocked-iphones-for-the-feds-70-times-before.html
======
brudgers
A story in ARS from least year to provide context:
[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/02/after-three-
month...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/02/after-three-months-apple-
wants-judge-to-rule-on-forced-iphone-unlock-case/)

The case is 15-mc-1902. Documents turn up via Google.

Footnote 3, page 3 of the order states:

 _Apple has previously been ordered to extract data from devices running iOS 7
or earlier and has performed such extractions. These orders generally come in
the body of search warrants and contain specific language to avoid confusion
over the scope and legitimacy of the demand on Apple. This case marks the
first time a judge has questioned the authority of the All Writs Act to grant
supplemental orders to accompany such warrants and asked Apple for its views
on the feasibility and burden associated with such an order before issuing_

[https://cryptome.org/2015/10/apple-
search-011.pdf](https://cryptome.org/2015/10/apple-search-011.pdf)

I didn't dig any deeper to confirm the claim of 70.

~~~
ddp
Maybe they have unlocked 70 historically, but this all changed with the
introduction of the Secure Enclave and TouchID. I believe they're saying they
can't do it now, so the 70 number is essentially irrelevant in the context of
the current debate.

~~~
brudgers
Secure enclave isn't available on the iPhone 5C involved in the high profile
case that Apple has been responding to publicly.

